# Waxing causes skin to sag? NONSENSE!



## zadidoll (Jun 14, 2011)

I was reading an article at another beauty site and the makeup artist quoted stated that waxing leads to skin sagging! I'll quote part of the article. The MUA quotes was Sammy Mourabit, "_Waxing removes the top 7 layers of your stratum corneum [the dead dry skin cells that offer natural protection from sun and the elements]._" Apparently he studied plastic surgery in Belgium before becoming a makeup pro. He also is quotes as saying, "_When you peel off the wax, you're pulling on the skin, which can eventually make it sag, and it takes your body a month or more to restore the layers of dead skin ripped off with the hair, so if you wax every two or three weeks, you'll make your skin more and more fragile._"

First of all, the skin is made up of the epidermis and dermis. When you look at the skin the epidermis is made up of the stratum corneum, stratum lucidum, stratum granulosum, stratum spinosum and the stratum basale then the dermis. That very top layer, the stratum corneum is the very top layer which is made up dead keratin cells. When you wax not only is the hair being pulled out of the root but that single top layer of dead skin pulled off with it along with, possibly the stratum lucidum which is the second layer of the epidermis. The stratum corneum is not made up of seven layers! Yes the stratum corneum look like scales under a microscope and maybe that's why he stated that it has seven layers but to be perfectly frank, that's very misleading.

Second, skin sagging is caused not by waxing but through improper diet, which leads to the body not produce enough collagen or keratin, or through damage to the muscles under the skin or age or illness. Here's my actual reply to that blog entry.



> It's a fallacy that waxing leads to skin sagging. It's doesn't. Skin sagging is typically caused by either the muscles behind the skin becoming weak either through age, lack of use or illness. In some cases the muscle becomes weak or damaged due to apraxia which was caused by stroke. Pulling the wax off can indeed peel the dead layers of skin off but it won't cause muscle damage that would cause skin sagging.
> 
> The other way skin sags is due to the fat and collagen being lost due to age or diet but again waxing will not cause skin sagging.
> 
> ...


 The warnings I do have about waxing are these:

1. Prolonged waxing can lead to the hair not to grow back due to damage to the hair root - more specifically to the bulb and to the hair papilla. You are after all ripping hair out much like you would rip a weed out of the ground. Take out the bulb and the hair papilla and the hair won't grow just like taking the weed out by the root will cause the weed not to grow back.

2. You can burn your skin from hot wax. This in turn will damage not only the epidermis but the dermis itself which is made up of live skin.

3. Depending on the wax you can have an allergic reaction to the product so be aware and get a patch test done first to see if you have any reactions to it.


----------



## Annelle (Jun 14, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> _you're pulling on the skin, which can eventually make it sag,_


 I kind of read what he said as two separate statements.  Repeated tugging on the skin can cause it to sag.  Repeated waxing can make your skin more fragile.

I think both statements separately make sense.

I don't think that he was saying that the waxing removes skin thus causing sag, as a single line of thought.

People say all the time to not tug at your eyelids too hard, lest it make your eyes droopy as you age, and to not wrinkle your forehead while putting on makeup so you don't get premature forehead wrinkles.  So I think the "skin pulling leads to sagging" idea makes sense.  And anything that removes the outer layer of skin making the skin more fragile makes absolute sense too (that's why you're always cautioned to use a higher SPF after doing any sort of peel, microdermabrasion, or anything that removes the outer layer of skin off your face)


----------



## perlanga (Jun 14, 2011)

If this is true, I'm in trouble I was my entire face once a month and on the contrary it leaves my skin mega smooth!


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 15, 2011)

Hey, if waxing lead to saggy skin, then our legs and other regions would surely be saggy now wouldn't they...

IMO, saggy skin comes from age, sun exposure and losing too much weight too quickly. Collagen can only do so much to offer support.


----------



## Annelle (Jun 15, 2011)

lol I don't wax so I have no personal experience (sounds too painful to me!) but millions of people do, so I think it'd be more widespread fact if it did make a significant impact.  But I don't think there's really been any true studies on it that I've heard of.


----------



## magosienne (Jun 15, 2011)

Through my little experience of waxing, i haven't noticed any sagging. I did have an allergy reaction, but that's another issue related to the product, not the method. Plus we women tend to walk a good amount of the day, so i would imagine this exercise on our legs had a positive benefit on our skin.


----------



## ls820 (Jun 16, 2011)

I've waxed once it was painful, my thighs bruised! i was 16 and let my friend wax my legs.. bad choice i guess. but i'm looking to get back into waxing, thanks for the heads up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saggingskin (Sep 22, 2013)

Sagging skin from waxing is NOT a nonsense! I am 50 years old and I myself am experiencing sagging skin as a result of waxing. I have no clue what that woman did with my face while doing waxing but next morning I woke up with my face all in wrinkles. I used to have a beautiful skin on my face despite of my age and I got sagging skin after a waxing that I suspect was performed improperly. But you never know a level of skill a beautician has who does a waxing. That one who did waxing is considered to be experienced.

When I called that woman, beautician, next day she was very much surprised. "I have never heard about sagging skin after waxing," she said.

... I am still recovering after that waxing that was done half a year ago. My facial skin has NEVER returned back to the condition it was before that stupid waxing. I used to take a minimal care of my facial skin and now I spend hundreds of dollars on various oils and skin care products and I can see some improvements but not to the point my skin used to be before that waxing.

I COMPLETELY STOPPED WAXING ON MY FACE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dubailaser (Oct 7, 2013)

not personal experience  but i think  laser hair removal   is the best option


----------

